# Wie 3DOSD aktivieren ?



## Wartsapp (21. Juni 2016)

Habe dazu nicht im Netz gefunden, auch nicht bei Gigabyte.

Die Installation habe ich gemäß der Anleitung gemacht, vorher den anderen geforderten Treiber installiert.

Die 3DOSD-App finde ich aber nicht im BIOS-App von Gigabyte und nicht in den Apps, die man sich im Windows-Menü anzeigen lassen kann.

Wenn ich das BIOS starte, erscheint, das gewohnte BIOS - ohne dem neuen OSD.

Was müsste ich tun, um es auf den Schirm zu bekommen ?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (22. Juni 2016)

Hallo Herr *Wartsapp*

Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage und es tut uns sehr Leid wenn Sie Unannehmlichkeiten hatten.

Gerne wollen wir helfen und haben Ihre  Anfrage an unseren Technischen Support weiter gegeben, sobald wir die Antwort erhalten, teilen wir sie Ihnen hiermit. Wir bitten bis dahin um Geduld.

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Wartsapp (23. Juni 2016)

DANKE, es ist zum Glück ja das normale BIOS nutzbar. Vielleicht hängt es an dem Grafiktreiber.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (24. Juni 2016)

Hallo Herr *Wartsapp*

Vielen Dank für Ihre Rückmeldung und Geduld.

Wir warten noch auf Antwort und geben schnellstmöglich Bescheid. 

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (27. Juni 2016)

Hallo Herr *Wartsapp*

Vielen Dank für Ihre  Geduld.

Wir haben folgende Antwort von unseren Technischen Support für Sie erhalten.

Nach Prüfung bitten wir Sie wie folgt alle Schritte durchzuführen um etwaige Störungen vorzubeugen:

1. Bitte alle GBT Tools deinstallieren, dann in dieser Reihenfolge neu beginnen.

2. App Center http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Utility/mb_utility_appcenter_100series.zip

3. Install first befor install 3D OSD http://www.gigabyte.com/MicroSite/413/GBTDirectx.htm

4. 3D OSD http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Utility/mb_utility_3d-osd.zip

Sollten es nicht funktionieren, bitten wir Sie uns im     Technischen Support Telefonisch     0402533040 "1 für DE und 1 für den Technischen Support Kontakt auf zu nehmen.
Wenn es dringlich für Sie ist, können Sie sehr gerne auch über das Online eSupport Formular Ihre Anfrage im Detail erstellen, unsere Kollegen beantworten schnellst möglich im Detail Ihre Anfrage.

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Wartsapp (3. Juli 2016)

Dringlich ist es überhaupt nicht, solange das normale BIOS funktioniert. Oder, was hat es noch für Vorteile, außer dem Look - Steuerung vom Windows aus ?

Leider hatte ich gestern ein Update des BIOS vom App-center aus gemacht, weil eis angeboten wurde -

danach war es der Fall, dass das System dauernd versuchte, neu zu starten, ohne dass es auf die Entf-Taste reagierte, dann kein USB-Port erkannt wurde und die Maus und Tastatur nicht erkannt wurden.

Nach Reset- und CMOS-Taste, ging es dann wieder.

Kann ich das Vorgängerbios wieder von der Webseite laden ? Die BIOS-Bezeichnung ist die selbe - F8i - aber es gibt wohl trotzdem Unterschiede ?
Download war am 02.07.2016 abends
Version F8i
05/05/2016
BIOS-ID: 8A09AG0A

Nach dem Reset/CMOS-Taste kam beim ersten Windows-Start der Recoverybildschirm, der wurde dann von selbst schwarz
Nach Neustart ging es dann wieder.

Sollte ich dann lieber versuchen, die Vorgängerversion - also, auch F8i mit anderer BIOS-ID zu laden ?


----------



## Wartsapp (3. Juli 2016)

Habe Ihre Anweisungen genau befolgt, alles deinstalliert und dann neu entsprechend den Anweisungen, jedoch lässt sich das 3DOSD nicht finden und nicht aktivieren.


----------



## Wartsapp (4. Juli 2016)

Kann das BIOS nicht aktivieren, da die Tastatur nicht erkannt wird - alle USB-Ports ausprobiert.
Rücksetzen mit Reset undCMOS-Taste haben nichts genutzt (vorher Strom aus und Stecker gezogen).

Gibt es noch eine andere Methode ?
Wie wird dann richtig Dualbios aktiviert ?

Am Windows geht Maus und Tastatur gelegentlich nach Ausprobieren verschiedener Ports.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (4. Juli 2016)

Hallo Herr *Wartsapp*

Vielen Dank für Ihre  Geduld.

Wir haben folgende Antwort von unseren Technischen Support für Sie erhalten.

Ist bitte das Bios F8L installiert worden?

Ist das DirectX vor dem 3D OSD installiert worden? Wenn nicht, bitte erneut installieren und die Schritte von oben nachgehen.
Download DirectX End-User Runtimes (June 2010) from Official Microsoft Download Center


*Sollten es nicht funktionieren, bitten wir Sie uns im     Technischen  Support Telefonisch     0402533040 "1 für DE und 1 für den Technischen  Support Kontakt auf zu nehmen.
Wenn es dringlich für Sie ist, können Sie sehr gerne auch über das Online eSupport Formular Ihre Anfrage im Detail erstellen, unsere Kollegen beantworten schnellst möglich im Detail Ihre Anfrage.*

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Wartsapp (19. August 2017)

Habe mich mit dem Thema nicht mehr befasst, da ich das System nicht wieder zerschießen möchte. Updates mache ich seitdem auch nicht mehr.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (21. August 2017)

Sehr geehrter Herr *Wartsapp*

Vielen Dank für Ihre  Rückmeldung.

Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Tag und vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr GIGABYTE-Team


----------



## Wartsapp (9. Dezember 2017)

Wo könnte man denn das 3D OSD finden, wenn es drauf wäre ?

Warum eigentlich DirektX von 2010  installieren, wenn mein WIN10 von 2016 ist und alle Pflichtupdates von WIN10 mitgemacht hat ?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (11. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Herr *Wartsapp*

Vielen Dank für Ihre  Geduld.

Um Ihnen schnellstmöglich zu helfen, haben wir Ihre Anfrage an unseren                         Technischen Support weitergegeben und folgende     Antwort     für     Sie           erhalten:

Antwort:

Bitte  kontaktieren Sie uns unter der deutschen      Festnetznummer     0402533040  und mit der "1" Technischen Support, wir gehen  mit Ihnen     Schritt für Schritt alles durch.

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Wartsapp (24. Dezember 2017)

DANKE für Ihr Entgegenkommen, ich werde das versuchen, wenn ich zur Geschäftszeit mal zu Hause am PC sein kann.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (2. Januar 2018)

Vielen Dank für Ihr Feedback  und ein frohes neues Jahr wünschen wir Ihnen.


----------

